# Poop in food dish please help



## roxyjames09 (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, so we recently moved our little handicap tiel Stewie to his own cage since the 2 others are nesting and picking on him. Ever since we've moved him he always sits on his food bowl and poops in it. He will sit there forever it seems, unless he is trying to get out. So our question is how do we get him to sit somewhere else to hangout and poop?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you tried moving the water dish elsewhere? somewhere where he can still get access to it, but maybe moving it will stop him from sitting on it. 

Is he able to sit on perches? if so, maybe putting in a few more perches even one or two platforms.. (I think that's what they use for handicapped birds)


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

You can buy a dish with a cover on it. This might prevent him from sitting in his dish, while still allowing him to eat from it.

Also, ^ as Solace said, some platforms or comfy perches may encourage him to roost there instead of in his dish.


----------



## roxyjames09 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks for the ideas, we will for sure look into a platform and check aound for some bowl covers.


----------



## <3Cockatiel<3 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sometimes you can buy dishes that are outside the cage so your cockatiel cant sit on it but needs to pop his head in to drink/ eat. Thats what I have for my budgie =]

Or you could try a bird water bottle 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754649


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If there's room for another dish in the cage, you could put his food there and let him keep the current (empty) dish as his hangout place.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would move his water dish and put a wide flat perch were his water dish was for him


----------



## roxyjames09 (Jul 4, 2009)

We figured it out. He sits on the dish because it's the closest perch to us when we're home or outside. We turned the cage around and now he sits on an actual perch instead of his food bowl. And just as an FYI we do have a water bottle for him. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

This is very useful--keeps seeds and poo out. A little difficult to clean, though...


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I just bought 4 of the JW Insight Clean Cups in Medium size, but they haven't arrived yet. Should be here between the 21-26th.

Holly has started pooping in her food dish too, ruining the pellets.  I looked at every kind of food cup I could find-- scoured the internet for days.










I got them for $4.40 each from http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DJW4U/ref=ox_ya_oh_product $4.99 shipping.

The rings stay in the cage all the time, but the cups twist out for cleaning & refilling. I don't know if the lids pop off or not.


----------

